# VXL system



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

I saw in a thread the other day someone said the could get the VXL Brushless system for $120.The cheapest I've seen them is $169.99. I for the life of me can't remember what thread it was. If some one knows where to pick it up at that price could you please post a link.

Thanks much appreciated
Steve


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## CBHVR6 (May 5, 2009)

you can pick them up on ebay for 120ish


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

$144.97 on tower right now after their 20.00 off discount promotion they are running right now. and you will have a viable warranty unlike buying from a private seller on ebay.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Dont care for the VXL system :beatdeadhorse: Try the novak havoc systems:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

traxxas_trucks said:


> Dont care for the VXL system :beatdeadhorse: Try the novak havoc systems:thumbsup:


funny you say that since i just had one smoke on me for no reason what so ever. plugged in the battery, turned it on, checked steering , pulled throttle to check and POOF!!! that's all she wrote. Never even touched the track with it.And talking to quite a few others that have had the same experience with the havoc. It's a pile.


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

420 Tech R/C said:


> $144.97 on tower right now after their 20.00 off discount promotion they are running right now. and you will have a viable warranty unlike buying from a private seller on ebay.



Do you have link for tower?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

420 Tech R/C said:


> funny you say that since i just had one smoke on me for no reason what so ever. plugged in the battery, turned it on, checked steering , pulled throttle to check and POOF!!! that's all she wrote. Never even touched the track with it.And talking to quite a few others that have had the same experience with the havoc. It's a pile.


Have you contacted [email protected] for a replacement?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

NovakTwo said:


> Have you contacted [email protected] for a replacement?


Yep sure have Charlie.speedo is already in the mail.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Slash said:


> Do you have link for tower?


Just go to www.towerhobbies.com and type vxl in the search . The discount is displayed on the main page.


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

Alright it's a toss up between the VXL sytem and Mamba Max 5700kv. Which do you all prefer?


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

420 Tech R/C said:


> funny you say that since i just had one smoke on me for no reason what so ever. plugged in the battery, turned it on, checked steering , pulled throttle to check and POOF!!! that's all she wrote. Never even touched the track with it.And talking to quite a few others that have had the same experience with the havoc. It's a pile.


Yes the VXL system is overly complecated with small pins and two small circut boards, just dont car for the VXL Crap, The havoc i have never seen a problem with but thats only like 15 out of 1000's sold so there may be some flaws. The mamba systems i have never herd of anything bad about them:hat: So I still dont like VXL's:beatdeadhorse::devil:


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Slash said:


> Alright it's a toss up between the VXL sytem and Mamba Max 5700kv. Which do you all prefer?


Id prefer the Mamba Max obviously:thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

If you were just going to bash around, I'd go with the VXL system.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats true i got hooked on the sensored stuff for racing:thumbsup::devil:


----------



## jajones (Mar 29, 2010)

do you have the xl5


----------

